# Spain or Portugal?



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

I posted this in the Portugal side, but no replies for a few days so thought I'd try over here....

Hoping for some info on the differences between moving to these countries. I've visited both quite a few times (Spain more), and love both. So our decision will be partly based on the kind of property we find, and some practical considerations.

We're so far thinking about the Granada area of Spain, and the Lisbon area of Portugal. In both cases we want somewhere quiet, peaceful, and with countryside - but within easy access of the city and to beaches. It does seem like properties in that area of Spain are cheaper than in the Portugal area, though we're wondering if that expense might be balanced by healthcare, taxes, etc.

We also like that an EU passport only takes 6 years in Portugal v 10 in Spain, and have read that Portugal is much more dog-friendly.

Any advice, opinions, and experience appreciated!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you already speak either Spanish or Portuguese? All other things being equal, that would be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Brexugee said:


> I posted this in the Portugal side, but no replies for a few days so thought I'd try over here....
> 
> Hoping for some info on the differences between moving to these countries. I've visited both quite a few times (Spain more), and love both. So our decision will be partly based on the kind of property we find, and some practical considerations.
> 
> ...


Granada area isn't exactly within easy access to the beaches.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Atlantic coast or Mediterranean (though Granada is not coastal!) - there is a huge difference.

I believe that some tax benefits for EU citizens cease after a certain period of time (I don't know the details) and taxes can then become much more onerous. Also I understand Portugal is very tight on car importations and that you have to comply with the letter of the law - according to someone on the French forum who got caught out by a matter of days - that person is now planning a return to France, I guess, but don't know, prior to more onerous taxation kicking in).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Granada area isn't exactly within easy access to the beaches.


Yes it is. Not heard of the Costa Tropical?

When people say "Granada area" etc I always assume they mean the province not the capital city.


----------



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

@Alcalaina - I have "holiday" Spanish, and basically no Portuguese so language not a big factor in our decision. We'll have to learn it in either case. My wife is a language whiz so at least one of us will be able to communicate pretty quickly! And yes, I meant the region in general.

@DonMarco - under an hour to various beaches we consider "easy access." We've been living in a desert area of the US for the past 6 years, so....

@EverHopeful - yes, I'm aware the Atlantic beaches of Lisbon will have colder water, and probably windier conditions than Costa Tropical beaches. Were you thinking of other specific differences? The tax benefit I was thinking of is the NHR scheme, which new residents can get for 10 years. Not exclusively for EU citizens, so I should think that wouldn't change after Brexit. No car to import - we'll be buying one there eventually, but prefer public transport anyway.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

One option: https://thelecrinvalley.org/ Nearer the coast has warmer winters but high humidity. If you are used to desert dryness it might be a bit stifling for you.


----------



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

xgarb said:


> One option: https://thelecrinvalley.org/ Nearer the coast has warmer winters but high humidity. If you are used to desert dryness it might be a bit stifling for you.


Thanks, we were actually looking at that area online but didn't know what it was called. Looks beautiful, and like it has good access to both the coast and the city. 

To explore that area on our upcoming visit, do you think we'd need to hire a car, or is public transport okay?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Brexugee said:


> Thanks, we were actually looking at that area online but didn't know what it was called. Looks beautiful, and like it has good access to both the coast and the city.
> 
> To explore that area on our upcoming visit, do you think we'd need to hire a car, or is public transport okay?


You'll need a car unless you want to do a lot of walking. There are buses but not very frequent in the the smaller villages. 

You could also checkout Salobreña if you want to be on the coast.


----------

